# BEAUTIFULBETTA's new fish (cannot resist)



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

When I could finally get a good picture of the female... I realized that she is a possible 4 ray? Branch splits off into two, then two more? Not too sure, but they BOTH look good ;-) The male never really flared. Until I decided to exercise him with a mirror. POOF! lol. Now he has shown his real personality (fiesty, mean little bugger) while she is very spunky and curious.

BeautifulBetta, I couldn't resist posting them! They are just too darn pretty! Merry early-Christmas :lol: (I hope they suffice for the loss of the super blues) 

NOTE: the shorter parts on the male's fins were broken. They will grow back.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sena they are gorgeous! I think they might make up for the lost super blues. I love the male! And the female is like amazing! Thanks so much! they are like the best!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You're welcome  it's the least I could do. His rays will grow back - some were (and are) a little broken but he should be fine especially in your care.


----------



## BettaDew (Dec 1, 2012)

oh wow very gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

So pretty! Now I want an awesome amazing crowntail too!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I can't wait untill I can finally have them they are gorgeous!!! The females fins are like amazingly cool!


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

I am so jealous haha!!! They are amazing!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Meganlbetta! I am sending you pics of Winter right now.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The female has a dark steel blue color  she is very spunky. Barely held still for photos! :lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a few of those so another won't hurt. I can't wait untill Christmas!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness they're stunning! And look at that little girl coming up to the camera for an adorable face shot! SO cute!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: yep another ham betta xD


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

BeautifulBetta has some beautiful new fish!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

These lovely fishies went home today - enjoy them!  (And that extra heater :lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Don't worry I will enjoy them! And the heater is already in a tank  Thanks so much! Maybe I will come back and take a female from your current spawn


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hehe ;p

And darn you're so tall for your age :lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thats what everyone says lol XD Have a good night.
By the way I like your lizard


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks. He may need a vet visit sadly. Another reason to hold onto all animals no matter what.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Why would he need to go to the vet?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well they didn't take care of him -.- he is dehydrated. 
if he doesn't get better in a week it's possible he has parasites.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ooo that is not good. I don't like people who don't properly care for their animals.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep. My animals remain healthy for a reason.


----------

